
Forget fears of automation, your job is probably bullshit anyway - villaaston1
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/bullshit-jobs-david-graeber-review
======
parvenu74
In terms of impact to society I wonder what the effect would be of UBI and
releasing people from BS jobs: would people use their new free time in a
socially neutral or better way, or would anti-social acts increase? Our BS
jobs give us something to do; I don't think increasing everyone's idle time
will end up well.

